# LG Display Reveals New 4K TVs



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good to have more sizes for these 4K tv's.. Hopefully prices will be realistic.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

It's impressive to see the high resolution at more normal screen sizes. a 4K 100" TV isn't that practical......

I'm sure with time the prices will come down!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd like to see some smaller sizes as well. I saw the 80" (I think) Sony in the Sony Store over the weekend, and while it looked very good, I couldn't see a big improvement in picture quality over my 58" Panny. Now, if I was comparing apples to apples, I have no doubt the 4k would look noticeably better in an 80" vs 80" side by side. I am interested to see just how sharp a 50-60" 4k display can look though, that must be impressive with the proper content.


----------

